# Bktrau port?



## YeOldeFarte (May 25, 2009)

Greetings!  I am one of the new converts to FreeBSD that will be generated using the newly published BSD magazine.  I love it, except that I miss my television on the computer.  Since the US will shortly be all digital, I am trying to get Kaffeine to play an ATSC channel selection using the Bktrau HDTV driver that John Mark Gurney developed.  The driver will not compile.  It would be nice to have a port and package for it like the multimedia/cx88 port and package that Jason Harmening put together for the conexant chip tv tuner card that he had.  My Dvico Fusion HDTV card is supported by the Bktrau driver.  Any other way to encourage this other than b******g here?  :q


----------

